# My Tattoo's



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Here is the tattoo I just got today. It looks a little mean because it is only a few hours old. The footprints are my son's when he was born, and the sun is an old tattoo, just disregard that one, it'll be covered up probably next year.











And this is my tattoo that I ADORE! It's about a year old. It is of a picture that was taken while Seth and I were in the hospital, he was 3 days old here. I love this picture because it is a reminder of all that I went through. I look at it every day.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think I got a little teary looking at those...


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

They're awesome right? Some of the best work that I've seen. The two tattoo's my tattoo guy did he put into his album, and the portrait of Seth and I he put in the local 'whats happening' paper. I was so pumped!!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

The footprint thing is such an amazing idea! I really think that's neat!

The other picture looks just like the real thing, but hand drawn (or penned, tattooed? you know what i mean)

That's pretty dang cool, i have to admit and i'm not even a big fan of tattoos!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

He sketched it from the original onto a piece of tracing, or transfer paper, then transfered it over onto my arm.

Thanks!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

those are awesome!!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Ha... thats mad!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, I LOVE those tattoos.
<3

I'll most likely get a tattoo one day but I'm waiting until I know exactly what I want and for something that means everything to me. 
I'm a big tattoo fan, but I really hate it when people get tattoos of something they just think is "cute" or "cool". 
I think it's great that you got something that means so much to you, and I doubt you'll EVER regret getting them.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I am guilty of going in and just picking something off of the wall or out of a book because it was cute,and it fit my price range. Those are the tattoo's that I regret the most. Lucky enough they are easily covered, or even removed. 

These two are the most special to me, I love them very much, and so does my son. He knows that, thats him and his mommy on my arm, he'll be thrilled to see his foot prints on my back (which is a suitable place, considering he already walks all over me. lol).


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Your kid had big feet!!! ****...

they look awesome!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Your kid had big feet!!! ****...
> 
> they look awesome!


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I was thinking the same thing!!! :lol: 

I really like them Moxie!!! They are beautiful!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yesssssssssssss he did have large feet. I think now he's in a size 9 (toddler) shoe, and he's 3.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think tatoos are supposed to have meaning. I mean. If you are going to get one, it should be like those 2. They are kickbutt awesome....


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well thank you. It itches like crazy right now because it's low on lube. I can only reach like the top half to lube it up with A&D, so now it's killin me.

I forgot how much they hurt, and how much of a pain they are to take care of when they are new.  It's a labor of love tho.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Moxie, at the time I got my tattoo, I was single and I got it smack in the middle of my shoulder blades. :roll: Duh... I never thought about the after care. So what I did to lube it was I used a kitchen rubber spatula...Ya know the kind you use to scrape stuff outta the bowl. It worked!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Moxie, at the time I got my tattoo, I was single and I got it smack in the middle of my shoulder blades. :roll: Duh... I never thought about the after care. So what I did to lube it was I used a kitchen rubber spatula...Ya know the kind you use to scrape stuff outta the bowl. It worked!!!


GOOD LAWD! You are possibly the smartest woman that has ever walked the face of the earth! 

I am off to try it now. :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Lemme know how it worked!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yup, now I have a back spatula! lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

hahahaha! See! I told ya it would work! I actually went and got a silicone one...it was softer.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

what excactally does it feel like to get a tatt?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Like a million little bee's stinging you all at once. It only hurts after the first 5 mins or so, then your body kicks in with the adrenaline, and it starts to numb. 

I swear after you get your first one, you'll be hooked. Of course I grew up with them, so thats just my opinion.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

well, it feels like a needle poking you over and over and over and over and over..lol....after a while you ( I) get numb and tingley. I have a rather high pain tolerance. I can pretty much just ignore it. I would like to say its nice like a fluffy bunny..but its not. It does hurt, more in less fleshy places.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

It hurts more if you get one before you're 18 yrs old. lol


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Moxie said:


> It hurts more if you get one before you're 18 yrs old. lol


haha! yea i'm planning on getting a sampaguita flower on my lower back when i'm 18


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Moxie said:


> I swear after you get your first one, you'll be hooked. Of course I grew up with them, so thats just my opinion.


yea, thats how i am with peircings haha! i got my ears pierced 4 times(2 in each ear) all at once and i loved the adrenaline packed pain that came with it..and my very high tolerance for pain helped too :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I have 3 holes in each ear. One is higher up on my right ear. Um, I have a hand sized tattoo in the middle of my back and I am currently CRAVEING another tattoo... I think its high time to get another. My hubby thinks they are silly....I think he just has that opinion because he is terrified of needles...He's a huge baby at the dr.


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Awww there soo cute!!!  good choice in your tatt's your boy is so adorable


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

They are really touching tattoos Moxie. I can only imagine how touched your son is going to be as he grows up and gets an even better understanding of the meaning of those tattoos. Congrats on the new one


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> > It hurts more if you get one before you're 18 yrs old. lol
> ...


****!!! You crack me up!!!! That's what I heard to, if you get it before you are 18 then the chance for infection is bigger, the pain is stronger and lasts longer and then weeks later... it fades into a huge scar surrounded by a rash!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Salty_alydaR said:
> 
> 
> > Moxie said:
> ...


Bwaaaaahahahaha! :lol: :lol: :lol: fades into a scar and rash!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Moxie, did it hurt (like a whole whole lot) getting your son's footprints there?

I'm getting a rose tattooed for my grandma, in memory of her, and i have NO idea where to get it. It's either on either shoulder blade area, or my lower back

I already have one done, so i know what it feels like, but i just want opinions on places to get it.

Your tattoos are beautiful though! 

I think meaningful tattoos are the best!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Moxie, did it hurt (like a whole whole lot) getting your son's footprints there?
> 
> I'm getting a rose tattooed for my grandma, in memory of her, and i have NO idea where to get it. It's either on either shoulder blade area, or my lower back
> 
> ...


Personally, the shoulder blades hurt the least. Of course everyone's tolerance for pain is different. I have a tattoo on the top of my foot that was supposed to hurt like HELL, but it hurt less than a lot of the others I have. 

If I were giving advice as to where to get a tattoo, I'd stay AWAY from the lower back, as the one I have there HURT REALLY BAD, honestly I had to take painkillers to get through it. I was lucky enough to know the person who was doing the tattoo, so I was able to take pills to get me through it. 

I'd also stay away from your spine, as it tends to get very tender. Those of us who have tattoo's know that after awhile, your body tends to numb the spot being traumatized, well.... Not to the spine, it never numbs up, so you're sitting there the entire time, feeling each and every *****.

Another spot I would stay away from is your ankle. Of course that is a popular spot to get them, but by far, one of the spots that gave me the most trouble. 

I got my first tattoo on my shoulder blade, ironically of a rose, I was so nervous about it hurting so bad, once my tattooist started, it was a piece of cake. The work up to the tattoo hurt more than the tattoo it's self.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

good to know about the shoulder blades, though i do know everyone is different.

When i got the virgo sign on the inside of my hip, the guy stretched the skin so it was OVER my hip bone... it was bare able, but it still did hurt.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My big issue with the idea of ever getting a tattoo in your lower back, for the ladies is that most anesthesiologist WILL NOT give you an epidural if a tattoo is in the way. Some studies have shown that certain serious toxins can be released directly into your spinal fluids when going thru a tattoo. A select few say it isn't as big of a risk as it has been posted.

All of the places available I would stay away from there.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

It's interesting you brought that up, M2G, I didn't have an epi, but I did have a spinal block. They didn't puncture my tattoo, but they went right above. 

I never thought about that point while getting that tattoo down there, great point!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Moxie said:


> It's interesting you brought that up, M2G, I didn't have an epi, but I did have a spinal block. They didn't puncture my tattoo, but they went right above.
> 
> I never thought about that point while getting that tattoo down there, great point!


I only know this because of the unit I worked on. We worked with anesthetists daily and it was something that really made a lot of them quite frustrated. Really impedes on the care they can provide.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I completely understand that! If I would have known that before I got my lower back tattoo (they call 'em tramp stamps around these parts) I would have given it a second thought.


----------

